# Burning House pics



## O_2BHUNTIN (Feb 21, 2007)

Went down to the land 2-16-2007, and the land owner had  scheduled a burning of an old farm house that was falling down. Help from the volunteer fire department insured a safe burn and provided some quality training. Total burn from match strike to last pic was 35 min.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 21, 2007)

What co. is that, looks like a house my friends use to stay in, at there hunting land in putnam co. those are some hot pics for sure.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 21, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN (Feb 21, 2007)

This is in Wilkes county , a few miles north of Tignal on Hwy 17.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 21, 2007)

Great series of photos.  Shows why fire is scary.  Thanks for sharing them.

Hoss


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like it just needed a little paint and TLC..... 

Cool pic's!


----------



## JSnake (Feb 21, 2007)

That is my uncle's property. They asked us to come out there to watch it, but I was down in Americus.

Dad said they knocked the chimneys down with the firehoses, lol

Wish I would have gone.


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN (Feb 21, 2007)

JSNAKE , who are you kin too?? Donald??


----------



## 1NUTCHIPMUNK (Feb 21, 2007)

JSNAKE YOUR UNCLE IS DONALD MCWATERS?  O_2BHUNTIN AND ME HAVE HUNTED ON YOUR UNCLES LAND IN DEKALB COUNTY A FEW TIMES.  ME AND O GREW UP HUNTING WITH HIS CUZ AND STILL HUNT WITH HIM ON HIS LAND HE HAS BEHIND DONALDS.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 21, 2007)

Man, I hope ya'll got the money out of the Mason Jars in the corner stone and the confederate gold out of the steps before they burned that place....


----------



## JSnake (Feb 21, 2007)

1NUTCHIPMUNK said:


> JSNAKE YOUR UNCLE IS DONALD MCWATERS?  O_2BHUNTIN AND ME HAVE HUNTED ON YOUR UNCLES LAND IN DEKALB COUNTY A FEW TIMES.  ME AND O GREW UP HUNTING WITH HIS CUZ AND STILL HUNT WITH HIM ON HIS LAND HE HAS BEHIND DONALDS.



Yep, Donald's wife, Joann, is my mom's older sister.

 

Small, small world


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 21, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!  Thanks for sharing. Those are great.


----------



## 1NUTCHIPMUNK (Feb 21, 2007)

IT IS A SMALL WORLD.  YOU GET OUT THERE AND RABBIT HUNT WITH DONALD?


----------



## JSnake (Feb 21, 2007)

1NUTCHIPMUNK said:


> IT IS A SMALL WORLD.  YOU GET OUT THERE AND RABBIT HUNT WITH DONALD?



Nah, I've only recently gotten into hunting. Sounds like a goodtime though. Maybe he will take me sometime.


----------



## vcd1363 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kinda sad to me,,,think of all the history that happened within those walls, oh well i guess you cant hold onto the past forever. It looks like about 5 or 6 generations probaly lived and died there.


----------



## bclark71 (Mar 6, 2007)

some very HOT pics


----------



## letsgohuntin (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome pics !!

probably some heart pine in there, that stuff will sure enough burn hot.


----------



## beginnersluck (Mar 8, 2007)

Sure would like to have had the old wood from that...but the pics were pretty cool...looks like something from TV.


----------



## Team_Ike (Mar 11, 2007)

vcd1363 said:


> Kinda sad to me,,,think of all the history that happened within those walls, oh well i guess you cant hold onto the past forever. It looks like about 5 or 6 generations probaly lived and died there.



 Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ken6415 (Mar 11, 2007)

would be a heck of a campfire  on  a cold day


----------

